# [SOLVED] Computer turns itself back on after Hibernation



## 11208 (Dec 31, 2007)

*I have an ASUS P5B AI Lifestyle motherboard, with Vista Home
Premium*

Hey everyone. Well i recently built a machine with the above
specs, but the only problem is hibernation in Vista. I click
'hibernate' in the start menu, and the computer shuts down,
only to power back up by itself after 2 seconds of being turned
off! It loads Vista up normally when it turns back on.

So, any ideas as to how i can get my computer to stay shut down
after telling it to hibernate? I suspect it's something to do with the BIOS, but i'm not sure.

Thanks, Alex.


----------



## ricosuave (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns itself back on after Hibernation*

maybe this will be of help
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13880_1-9827937-68.html

and check the settings for power saving in the bios, i think it should be at s3, not s1


----------



## 11208 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns itself back on after Hibernation*

Ok, so i'v checked in the BIOS. All of the 'Wake on...' options have been set to disabled, and i'v set the 'Suspend mode' option to S3. I'v also gone onto device manager, selected my network adapter, and made sure that the 'Allow this device to wake the computer' option is unticked. However, the problem still occurs. I have to say i'm stumped! :4-dontkno

The only solution i can think of is updating the BIOS, as i don't think i have the latest version; but even so, i don't think it will make much difference.

Does anyone have any more ideas?


----------



## 11208 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns itself back on after Hibernation*

And now i'v installed XP on a different hard drive, and put XP into hibernation, to find that the computer shuts down, and stays shut down! If XP hibernates properly, then it must be Vista that's causing the problem; probly some kind of setting that's wrong or a bug or something. I might wait for Vista SP1 to see if that fixes anything. But i don't think it even is Vista, as i moved the hard drive with Vista on it from my old PC (which hibernated properly) to my newly built PC (which has this problem). I'v got contradicting claims here, as XP suggests it's just Vista causing the problem, however my old computer suggests that Vista's setting are fine, as it worked then, so why not with the new PC?

Now i truly am stumped??? :4-dontkno


----------



## illbreaker (May 5, 2008)

so is this solved or no??

anyway, chk your Anti-Virus program for Scheduled stuff.
My PC just turned on, and I realized that I have my AV proggy do funny business at this time, so I'm thinking that's the problem

so check scheduled things 
I'll probably never come back to this site. Just registered to help out...


----------



## dilmah (Jul 3, 2010)

I just experienced this problem on a HTPC I set up using Windows 7 32-bit on a ASUS P5KPL-CM with the latest BIOS and drivers.

The computer kept powering itself back on less than a second after it successfully suspended or hibernated. Shutdown always works properly.

Eventually I found out it was a jumper setting on the motherboard. This particular board has a jumper setting for "USB 5V" and another setting for "USB 5V SB" which is basically to provide 5V to USB during standby modes. As soon as i changed it to "USB 5V SB" my suspend/hibernate problems disappeared.

Hope this helps someone in future.
I only just registered on this site to post this.
Cheers.


----------

